# FYI: Canyon Endurace can fit 700x35's on 20mm wide rims



## combfilter (Jan 10, 2012)

So on Canyon's site they "officially" support that the endurace can fit 700x30's. If you actually email them and ask they say that it will actually fit 700x32's. I had some 700x32's on there last week with plenty of room, so I googled looking to see if anyone was running 700x35's on the endurace. I couldn't find any matches so I bit the bullet and bought some 700x35 gravel king sb. The endurace fits these no problems at all. I actually think I could "maybe" fit 38's. However 35's are plenty good for the gravel here in TX. This is on 20mm inner diameter rims (stans iron crest).

I am loving this bike as I use it for my road bike and wanted to also carry my road fit and feel to the gravel. This bike does it all. It's fine in crits, road races, and gravel. I am seriously tempted to even give it a spin in some cross races this fall


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Nice of you to post that, now she needs to be in the gravel pic thread..

Sent from my LGMS210 using Tapatalk


----------



## HollyBoni (Dec 27, 2016)

Mud clearance? Toe overlap? 

FYI the 38s measure 40mm on 20mm ID rims. (And on the side of the tyre they're labeled 700x38c 622-40)


----------



## mcalista (Aug 13, 2018)

Thanks for posting. This is a question that has been on my mind, as I am definitely considering purchasing an Endurace as something that can handle moderate gravel, but the effective maximum tire width is something that has been bothering me.

The rear clearance towards the seattube looks OK in your photo, but the lateral clearances at the chainstays look pretty tight with the 35s - it wouldn't take much mud to build up there. Perhaps wider gravel tires on some 650B wheels might take advantage of the greater chainstay width as you move away from the seattube.


----------



## combfilter (Jan 10, 2012)

So yeah mud clearance is not an issue for me as I live in TX and typically we don't ride in the mud. Not because we are like gremlins and don't like water, but because lots of our gravel roads are clay. Clay and water = No riding even if you had 100mm of clearance. Also, the areas that are not clay, the mud shedding is really not something I'd worry about. It has enough to clear, and I have a lot more room than I thought I would have. I seriously think I could fit 38's on there. If I did, yes there would be 0 room for anything and it would probably rub the moment I got on the power or any torque. However these 35's on 20mm ID rims are money. I am pretty pumped as the dirt/gravel/Levee's i'll ride will be just fine on these 35's. I was previously riding gravel races with 32's on my CX bike so I will have an even better ride on this bike with 35s. 

I know it's not a gravel bike, but that's kind of the point of this post. It totally can be and what I am the most pumped about is being able to keep my exact road position for gravel as I have setup for road. Truly one bike to do it all. 

There is plenty of lateral clearance btw.. It's hard to tell from the pics because of the angle of the photo with the phone. I can't squeeze the phone that close to the seat tube.


----------



## Butbka (Jul 24, 2011)

combfilter said:


> So yeah mud clearance is not an issue for me as I live in TX and typically we don't ride in the mud. Not because we are like gremlins and don't like water, but because lots of our gravel roads are clay. Clay and water = No riding even if you had 100mm of clearance. Also, the areas that are not clay, the mud shedding is really not something I'd worry about. It has enough to clear, and I have a lot more room than I thought I would have. I seriously think I could fit 38's on there. If I did, yes there would be 0 room for anything and it would probably rub the moment I got on the power or any torque. However these 35's on 20mm ID rims are money. I am pretty pumped as the dirt/gravel/Levee's i'll ride will be just fine on these 35's. I was previously riding gravel races with 32's on my CX bike so I will have an even better ride on this bike with 35s.
> 
> I know it's not a gravel bike, but that's kind of the point of this post. It totally can be and what I am the most pumped about is being able to keep my exact road position for gravel as I have setup for road. Truly one bike to do it all.
> 
> There is plenty of lateral clearance btw.. It's hard to tell from the pics because of the angle of the photo with the phone. I can't squeeze the phone that close to the seat tube.


Sorry to bring it up from waaay back, but if someone still interested in the topic - 38 doesn't clear on the back (i9 AR25 21.5 internal). Front might work, I just don't have 12 mm TA adapters for wheels at the moment.


----------



## pafori (Apr 11, 2019)

Does anyone have caliper measurements on the 35s or 38s once mounted? 

I have a Canyon Ultimate CF SL w/Zipp 303s FC Tubeless Disc and want to try some gravel tires. Looking to go as big as possible. My road tires, Schwalbe Pro One 25s measure 30 on my Zipps! 

So, trying to figure out how big I can go with gravel tires (leaning toward Panaracer Gravelking or Rene Herse Snoqualmie, which are both slicks - I live in SoCal with dry conditions). Thanks for any input!


----------



## HollyBoni (Dec 27, 2016)

pafori said:


> Does anyone have caliper measurements on the 35s or 38s once mounted?


If you're asking about the GK SK 38s they measure 40mm on 20mm inner width rims, and yes I measured that with a caliper. 
I've heard the 35s measure a bit wider but if you do a search you can find tons of forum posts, reviews etc.


----------



## solarplex (Apr 11, 2014)

I would be careful. I had a last gen diverge that specialized claimed fit 35s and i had xplor ush on it. Seemed find till i sprinted and the tire ate away at the chain stay. I would go for a rip and see if you can get it to rub... i would personally go to a 32mm GK. Thats what i did on my diverge. Didnt notice any float loss. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pafori (Apr 11, 2019)

Thanks for the feedback on max-size tubeless gravel tire widths for my Canyon Ultimate!

I just ordered the Vittoria Terreno Dry G2.0, 33 width. Seemed like the best guess solution for dry hard packed gravel roads here in SoCal. Ultimately, determining actual tire width on various rims is trial and error.

This Google Doc was somewhat helpful: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1dyYRfhNdFUIbeF1BiQpMyQnhbepy6nxK9DDgd7BhYSk/edit#gid=0

Vittorias cost $43/each on Tax Day sale at BikeTiresDirect, so less $$$ ventured than many of the alternatives.

My current road tires, Schwalbe Pro One's measure 30 on my Zipp 303 FC Tubeless Disc rims, even though the Schwalbes are only 25s. Given this, I didn't think either the Schwalbe G Ones (my first choice) or Rene Herse Bon Jon Pass TC (second choice), both sized 35, would fit my Canyon without rubbing.

I've used Vittoria G+ Corsa and G+ Corsa Speed on various bikes, have loved them, and the reviews on the Terreno Drys are favorable.

When I get the Vittoria Terreno Drys mounted, I'll take photos of my Canyon and post.

Cheers


----------



## pafori (Apr 11, 2019)

pafori said:


> Thanks for the feedback on max-size tubeless gravel tire widths for my Canyon Ultimate!
> 
> I just ordered the Vittoria Terreno Dry G2.0, 33 width. Seemed like the best guess solution for dry hard packed gravel roads here in SoCal. Ultimately, determining actual tire width on various rims is trial and error.
> 
> ...


So I mounted the Vittoria Terreno Dry 33s on the stock wheels that came with the Ultimate, a pair of DT Swiss PR 1600s. They measure up at 35.5 @ 47 psi and have just enough room. If I had gone with the Schwalbe G Ones or Rene Herse, sized 35, I think there would be frame rub.


----------



## 6foot4 (Jul 9, 2017)

How does the canyon endurance ride/feel? I'm considering one.


----------



## pafori (Apr 11, 2019)

I have the Canyon CF SL disc, which is similar to the Endurace. The Endurace geometry is a little more relaxed with shorter reach and higher stack.

My Ultimate is a flawless bike, climbs well, descends confidently, corners beautifully. Ride quality is very good, you feel the road but not jarring. I did a 93 mile, 11,500 ft ride yesterday and felt comfortable even at day's end. 

Love tubeless, low psi, superplush, grippy, low rolling resistance. Running tires that measure 30+. And in case you're wondering about speed, they are fast. 

I've had professional fittings before buying the Canyon, so knew the geometry was spot on for me. I swapped out the seat, fizik saddles are torture devices, and Specialized Romin Evos come in 168 width, which is perfect for my sit bones.

I think there's very little to justify the CF SLX over the CF SL. Something like .5 kg, and many of the paired CF SLX wheelsets were heavier than those offered on the CF SLs. I bought the Ultegra version Ultimate CF SL disc ($2700 USD) and used my savings to buy Zipp 303 FCs, which are flat out fast.

Hope this is helpful. Bikes are comfortable first and foremost because they fit.


----------



## combfilter (Jan 10, 2012)

Thread Title is about the Canyon Endurace, not Ultimate.

pafori comes in and gives tons of non related information about his Canyon Ultimate, not the ENDURACE. He/she tells us all about what parts are on their bike, saddles, fit, what the bike does, types of rides he/she has done, and all sorts of information....About a bike that has nothing to do with the Thread other than it's made by the same company. He/She is obviously excited about their Canyon Ultimate and wants to share this excitement which others. Which is cool, but it's off topic for this thread which is about the Endurace Tire Clearance.. 

His/her excitement continues in the thread to the point that he/she even quotes themselves and responds to their own post since nobody seems to be as excited about pafori's Ultimate as much as he/she is.

New poster ask a question about the ENDURACE. Once again, pafori chimes in off topic answering the question with information about his/her Ultimate. 

Going out on a Limb here Pafori, but perhaps you should create a different thread regarding the Tire Clearance of the ultimate? The internet might find it useful and you probably could get some good internet banter going on back and forth about your bike. It will save me from having to answer direct messages about the Endurace one at a time instead of this thread, as people are now confused which bike we are talking about. 

Not trying to sound like a jerk. I really am not. Just getting sick of answering direct messages because your are talking about 35's rubbing and you are not even talking about the same bike confusing people.


----------



## pafori (Apr 11, 2019)

After 4 weeks, no one else has responded to 6foot4 regarding his question of how the Endurace rides/feels.

The Ultimate is very similar to the Endurace, as I mentioned before. My version of the Ultimate and the corresponding Endurace, for example, share the exact same fork. One could reasonably say that the Endurace is an Ultimate with a more relaxed geometry. 

I was trying to be helpful to 6foot4 by providing details on my experience. As someone who has put 6K miles on my Ultimate in the past year, I have, as they say, put it through the ringer. In light of no one else responding, it seems my comments were more helpful than no response at all. 

I found it very difficult to find any information about tire clearance on either the Endurace or Ultimate. And I researched it deeply. Feel free to enlighten me with a more targeted, specific thread. But perhaps I'm wrong in viewing your response as unnecessarily critical.


----------



## mykle (Dec 25, 2013)

Can confirm that 35mm works fine. About 5mm clearance all the way around with the i20 mm rims. Had to try to put on some heavy duty 750g commuter tires to stop punctures from glass etc.









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## VERT1 (Mar 1, 2006)

33mm Specialized Terra on a Endurace AL, plenty of room for mud clearance









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## user001 (Jun 17, 2019)

VERT1 said:


> 33mm Specialized Terra on a Endurace AL, plenty of room for mud clearance
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Would you be able to post a picture of the rear as well?


----------



## mykle (Dec 25, 2013)

Has anyone tried anything bigger? I live in a city with poor quality pavement, potholes etc. The 35mm has good clearance, and I was looking at the specialized sawtooth 42C which looks perfect

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## ljsmith (Oct 26, 2007)

mykle said:


> Has anyone tried anything bigger? I live in a city with poor quality pavement, potholes etc. The 35mm has good clearance, and I was looking at the specialized sawtooth 42C which looks perfect
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


There's no way a 42 will fit. It would probably rub the seat tube.


----------



## mykle (Dec 25, 2013)

Seat tube? Thats the last thing it will hit. It will hit in the junction between the chainstays, as my origininal pictures show. It seems to be more than 5mm space there.









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## combfilter (Jan 10, 2012)

42 will not fit on the endurace for sure.. I had 38's that were basically barely rubbing.. Not much, like you could run 38's if you are light, but it's just too close. 35's are about your realistic limit. 42's no way at all. 

hope that helps.


----------



## graveltime (Dec 28, 2019)

I want to add my experience with the ALUMINIUM version of the Endurace to this excellent thread. The clearances seem to be very similar to the carbon frame.
On my 2018 Endurace AL, with the stock 20mm internal width DT Swiss E 1800 Spline, I've run the 35mm Jon Bon Pass tires from Rene Herse:
















And 38mm Schwalbe G-One Speed TLE















I think I could push it to 40mm if I were feeling lucky, anything above that seems unrealistic.


----------



## tgarson (Jul 28, 2015)

Somewhat OT from tire clearance, but anyone know what Canyon’s refresh cycle is? The Endurace design looks virtually unchanged since its debut in 2016 which seems pretty long in the tooth.


----------



## amish_matt (Aug 18, 2006)

And the Ultimate needs some aero optimization.

But on topic, here's my Endurace with 32mm Specialized Roubaixs on Light Bicycle WR35 rims, with an 25mm internal width. Tires measured 35mm after mounting. Plenty of clearance front and rear.


----------



## Panerai (Apr 28, 2020)

I am trying to understand if with some R8000 Ultegra rim brakes I can fit some g1800 (25 rim) with some GK 32mm, would that work? I read both article on "Hands on Bike" blog, and I am slightly confused if it would on the R800 ultegra brakes. It seems to be compatible for up to 28mm rim so the g1800 25 rim would fit nicely and I would have no problems to fit the g1800 + GK 32mm? Am I correct?

Thanks, I have an Endurace CF 8.0 to make it clear.


----------



## ljsmith (Oct 26, 2007)

Panerai said:


> I am trying to understand if with some R8000 Ultegra rim brakes I can fit some g1800 (25 rim) with some GK 32mm, would that work? I read both article on "Hands on Bike" blog, and I am slightly confused if it would on the R800 ultegra brakes. It seems to be compatible for up to 28mm rim so the g1800 25 rim would fit nicely and I would have no problems to fit the g1800 + GK 32mm? Am I correct?
> 
> Thanks, I have an Endurace CF 8.0 to make it clear.


Your frame may clear those tires, but I seriously doubt a 32 will clear the Ultegra caliper. If you got some long reach brakes it might work depending on the design.


----------



## kyttyra (Mar 8, 2012)

Schwalbe Marathon Winter fits also fine. On 20 mm (internal) rim it measured ≈36 mm and there was room to spare.









Why? Because things like winter or icy roads should not be a reason to hang one's plastic-fantastic road bike on the wall


----------



## Panerai (Apr 28, 2020)

You are on 28" right ? 

Thanks for the share though


----------



## kyttyra (Mar 8, 2012)

Panerai said:


> You are on 28" right ?
> 
> Thanks for the share though


Ah, I forgot to mention: 700x35 MW.

Funny thing: in the carbon framesets there seems to be a gap between head tube and fork, whereas in the aluminum version in this thread there is not such a gap. I've been ridden mine over two years and had not noticed the gap before. Or are my old eyes deceiving me


----------



## Bikerholland (Nov 24, 2017)

graveltime said:


> I want to add my experience with the ALUMINIUM version of the Endurace to this excellent thread. The clearances seem to be very similar to the carbon frame.
> On my 2018 Endurace AL, with the stock 20mm internal width DT Swiss E 1800 Spline, I've run the 35mm Jon Bon Pass tires from Rene Herse:
> 
> 
> ...


Over here i have the exact same bike, although modelyear 2017 with DT Swiss R24 Spline Disc wheelset.

Ordered myself a set of 33mm wide graveltyres to give it a shot to convert my endurace into a make-shift gravelbike.
Roadriding is fun although i get bored very quickly and sometimes i wanna hop onto trails that are mellow enough to ride with a gravel bike.

Although budget / space around the house isnt there to warrant another bike.

So i would also wanna ask anyone riding a Canyon Endurace, are you running into any trouble riding offroad? in terms of frame flex or wearing out certain parts? (gearing might not be optimal for gravel , which i understand)

Thanks for the help


----------



## Stefff3 (Jun 8, 2020)

Hello!

I'm planning to buy a Canyon bike and been struggling with this question already for months and hope you would be able to give me some advice. 

I want to buy a bike (budget 1400 - 1800 EUR) and doubting between the Endurace AL Disk 7.0 or Grail AL 7.0.

My profile:
Go riding once a week: 80 - 100km
90% pavement, 10% gravel (sometimes path in the woods but not muddy or so)
Also want to go riding from time to time with others who do 100% pavement
Want to do a 3-4 days tour once or twice a year with topeak bags

Canyon says I should go for the Grail but that has been sold out until December! Do you think that the Endurace (with 33 - 35mm) would be a good or even better option for my profile? Canyon btw emailed me today saying that the Endurace could only take 30mm.

Thanks a lot!

Stef


----------



## VERT1 (Mar 1, 2006)

I ran some 32 nobbly CX tires on my Endurace Al, I had clearence fine. Did a few CX races and all good. But then I did one with lots of mud and ran out of clearance quickly and ended up carving grooves into my fork and rear stays 

Sent from my EML-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## combfilter (Jan 10, 2012)

Stefff3 said:


> Hello!
> 
> I'm planning to buy a Canyon bike and been struggling with this question already for months and hope you would be able to give me some advice.
> 
> ...


Stef.

The endurace would be perfect for that. That's what i use mine for.. I race road on it, crits, and gravel.

"technically" i've been able to fit 38's on there just to see if I could. It was too close for comfort but they did fit and spin just fine. So for gravel I run 35's and as you can see from my pics above it's plenty fine for gravel here. It's really a great all around bike.


----------



## Dinvenanders (Jul 1, 2021)

combfilter said:


> So on Canyon's site they "officially" support that the endurace can fit 700x30's. If you actually email them and ask they say that it will actually fit 700x32's. I had some 700x32's on there last week with plenty of room, so I googled looking to see if anyone was running 700x35's on the endurace. I couldn't find any matches so I bit the bullet and bought some 700x35 gravel king sb. The endurace fits these no problems at all. I actually think I could "maybe" fit 38's. However 35's are plenty good for the gravel here in TX. This is on 20mm inner diameter rims (stans iron crest).
> 
> I am loving this bike as I use it for my road bike and wanted to also carry my road fit and feel to the gravel. This bike does it all. It's fine in crits, road races, and gravel. I am seriously tempted to even give it a spin in some cross races this fall
> 
> ...


I found this post very useful. I have an endurace AL with Mavic aksium elite UST. They are 19mm. 
Fitted a pair of Pirelli cinturato Gravel hard 35mm and there are plenty of space. According to Pirelli, the tires should be around 34mm on 19mm wheels. I think I would be able to go wider tires, which of course is due to my 19mm wheels. Maybe a 40 would be possible. There is plenty of space i.e the pictures.


----------



## combfilter (Jan 10, 2012)

T-Minus 4 weeks till she hits Belgian Waffle Ride, NC.


----------



## Mike Oxlong (Jul 27, 2021)

combfilter said:


> T-Minus 4 weeks till she hits Belgian Waffle Ride, NC.
> View attachment 1939699


Hi mate,
Strongly considering the Endurace as a replacement for my 2012 Ultimate. 
How do you find it as a race machine? Do you feel like you're giving up much speed to a dedicated road bike during a crit? 
cheers ?


----------



## combfilter (Jan 10, 2012)

Mike Oxlong said:


> Hi mate,
> Strongly considering the Endurace as a replacement for my 2012 Ultimate.
> How do you find it as a race machine? Do you feel like you're giving up much speed to a dedicated road bike during a crit?
> cheers ?


It's great a race machine. I say that coming from a Tarmac SL4 too. It does just fine in our crits and great in road races (even long road races with hills). I have never for once not podium or even had a result altered due to my bike some how not being able to corner as good as my previous bike or competitors. So if you look at the geometry between the ultimate and the endurance if I remember right it's literally only like 8-10mm difference in stack/reach. That's 1 or 2 spacers difference basically in your stem. Nothing. The key difference is the amount of clearance for tires. I also think technically (i know this doesn't make sense), but i think the top end model endurace was "lighter" than the ultimate? I could be wrong on that one. All in all this bike corners fine, races fine, climbs fine, to me it's still every bit a race bike as the ultimate. The big difference is that I can swap out wheelsets in less than 2min and hit gravel right away.

My ride level is Mid-Pack Cat3 road, Cat1 mtb if that helps you know where I am coming from in regards to my feedback.

I seriously love the bike and at the time I bought mine what a hell of a deal. Di2/carbon/decent wheelset for 4500.00 shipped USA.. That's some value. I've had the bike 3yrs and really don't have a reason to upgrade or change.

Like 99.999% of people would not know the difference between the ultimate and endurace if you took at the labels off and stuck them on the bike and had them run through a race or crit course.

hope that helps.


----------



## Mike Oxlong (Jul 27, 2021)

combfilter said:


> It's great a race machine. I say that coming from a Tarmac SL4 too. It does just fine in our crits and great in road races (even long road races with hills). I have never for once not podium or even had a result altered due to my bike some how not being able to corner as good as my previous bike or competitors. So if you look at the geometry between the ultimate and the endurance if I remember right it's literally only like 8-10mm difference in stack/reach. That's 1 or 2 spacers difference basically in your stem. Nothing. The key difference is the amount of clearance for tires. I also think technically (i know this doesn't make sense), but i think the top end model endurace was "lighter" than the ultimate? I could be wrong on that one. All in all this bike corners fine, races fine, climbs fine, to me it's still every bit a race bike as the ultimate. The big difference is that I can swap out wheelsets in less than 2min and hit gravel right away.
> 
> My ride level is Mid-Pack Cat3 road, Cat1 mtb if that helps you know where I am coming from in regards to my feedback.
> 
> ...


That helps a lot- appreciate your feedback!
Your riding sounds very similar to mine, so it sounds like the ideal bike. 
Happy trails, and all the best for the Waffle Ride ?


----------



## Nairb9661 (6 mo ago)

pafori said:


> So I mounted the Vittoria Terreno Dry 33s on the stock wheels that came with the Ultimate, a pair of DT Swiss PR 1600s. They measure up at 35.5 @ 47 psi and have just enough room. If I had gone with the Schwalbe G Ones or Rene Herse, sized 35, I think there would be frame rub.
> [/QUOTE
> 
> hey Pafori thanks for this. Any other pics of the ultimate with the panaracers on em? Thinking about getting one but want to do 2-4 gravel rides a year


----------



## Nairb9661 (6 mo ago)

combfilter said:


> It's great a race machine. I say that coming from a Tarmac SL4 too. It does just fine in our crits and great in road races (even long road races with hills). I have never for once not podium or even had a result altered due to my bike some how not being able to corner as good as my previous bike or competitors. So if you look at the geometry between the ultimate and the endurance if I remember right it's literally only like 8-10mm difference in stack/reach. That's 1 or 2 spacers difference basically in your stem. Nothing. The key difference is the amount of clearance for tires. I also think technically (i know this doesn't make sense), but i think the top end model endurace was "lighter" than the ultimate? I could be wrong on that one. All in all this bike corners fine, races fine, climbs fine, to me it's still every bit a race bike as the ultimate. The big difference is that I can swap out wheelsets in less than 2min and hit gravel right away.
> 
> My ride level is Mid-Pack Cat3 road, Cat1 mtb if that helps you know where I am coming from in regards to my feedback.
> 
> ...


So it aounds like the endurance has wider tire clearance than ultimate? Thanks for your input!


----------



## fthunnie (2 mo ago)

Thinking about running graveltires on my Canyon Endurace AL 7.0 (bought in 2018), complete with Shimano 105. Now I've seen lots of people doing this with no problem. However, mine unfortunately has rim-brakes, which means less clearance. I'm currently running 28 continental GP with no problem, but would love to go wider. Does anyone have any experience with wider tires and rim-brakes on the Endurace? Would love to hear.

Kind regards, Floris


----------

